# DS #5720: One Piece: Gigant Battle 2 - Shinsekai (Japan)



## tempBOT (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7224^^


----------



## SS4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome, i loved the first one. Definitely getting this!


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it being released in English??


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 19, 2011)

OMG come to europe or usa please *_*


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 19, 2011)

Been waiting all week for this!


----------



## autem (Nov 19, 2011)

is there any way to download it ?


----------



## Daidude (Nov 19, 2011)

Been waiting months for this  but it's not on any sites yet


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 19, 2011)

Was waiting for this! WHOOOOOP!!


----------



## NeroX9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome !! been waitng for this  

glad its size not 512Mbit like some sites saying it is  

anyone found it yet ?


----------



## Daidude (Nov 19, 2011)

NeroX9 said:


> Awesome !! been waitng for this
> 
> glad its size not 512Mbit like some sites saying it is
> 
> anyone found it yet ?



I still havent found it but I have seen you posting the same question on another site that I'm looking at but under the name NeroX8


----------



## NeroX9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Btw I have a question is the release number only for GBATEMP or is it fro all the sites ??

because other sites says its  # 5895



Daidude said:


> NeroX9 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome !! been waitng for this
> ...



lol yeah it seems its the only site that claims its uploading it : P 

but I trust Gbatemp more than that site .


----------



## Daidude (Nov 19, 2011)

NeroX9 said:


> Btw I have a question is the release number only for GBATEMP or is it fro all the sites ??
> 
> because other sites says its  # 5895
> 
> ...



I trust Gbatemp more as well but Gbatemp dosen't upload roms because of it's rule policy so I'm quietly waiting for someone to upload it on that site


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't found it yet either.

As for it coming to Europe, At an event, the game was there and in French, so it might come over there. However, The DS is dead. Gigant Battle took a year to come out in EU, so if it came out, It would be next year, late next year too, so it might not come over.
After this, it is Devil Savior 2 for me and then it looks like the end of the DS.


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 19, 2011)

might as well wait a day for it to get uploaded to most sites


----------



## NeoSketch (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll check internet tomorrow for downloads, since even if i can download it, with a DSTT I can't play til updates, but I can wait


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2011)

Ganbarion? Not sure


----------



## SS4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill be laughing if they come out with French and German version way before English version again 

Ill play the jap til the French or English version is out then transfer my save over


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 19, 2011)

NFO:


> ░░░░░	░░░░░	 ░░	  ░░░░	  ░░░░	░░░░░	  ░░░░░
> ░░░▓█▓░  ░░░▓█▓░   ░░▓░	░░░▓█▓░   ░░▓█▓░  ░░░▓█▓░   ░░░░▓█▓░
> ░░▓▓███▓░░░░▓███▓░░░▓███▓░░░░░▓███▓░░░░░▓██▓░░░░▓███▓░░░░░░░▓██▓░
> ░░▓██▓░░░░░▓██▓██▓░░▓██▓██▓░░▓██▓██▓░░▓█▓░██▓░░▓██▓██▓░▓▓▓░░░▓██▓░
> ...



see you guys later im off to play


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes! Finally, gonna start searching now!


----------



## 310301288 (Nov 19, 2011)

cant wait to download this. finally gonna play my ds, and i wonder what sort of story this game would reveal, cuz their pretty close to where they left off in Gigant Battle 1.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 19, 2011)

Pablo3DS said:


> OMG come to europe or usa please *_*


Europe, maybe, Usa, No way it will ever come.
I will definetely get this.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2011)

How are you some of you playing this already? The site I am using says they are still uploading the game.


----------



## klim28 (Nov 20, 2011)

I got a SuperMario3DLand-updated 3DS+acekard. And my DSi is nowhere to be found. Oh well Y_Y

And yeah, my other site says its still uploading the game.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Nov 20, 2011)

MAAAAAAAAAAAN
no one can upload this thing?!?!? Come on, we need this rom xPP


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 20, 2011)

STILL WAITING!


----------



## kagesennin (Nov 20, 2011)

Gah!  If only they would get with the program and make a Shonen Jump Stars 3...


----------



## bmtrocks (Nov 20, 2011)

This game isn't working with my Acekard 2i.  :/


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 20, 2011)

bmtrocks said:


> This game isn't working with my Acekard 2i.  :/



XD yeah. I spent about 11 hours on the internet for this, and now it doesn't work. It works on DStwo though.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Nov 20, 2011)

Not working with DeSmuME.


----------



## NeroX9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn !! so no Acekard 2i support yet ? How long you think they will fix this ?


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 20, 2011)

They'd have to fix it in general. It works only on the DStwo, everything else is a white screen.


----------



## NeroX9 (Nov 20, 2011)

lizard81288 said:


> They'd have to fix it in general. It works only on the DStwo, everything else is a white screen.



Why only DStwo ? whats so different about it than Acekard 2 i ?


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 20, 2011)

No idea, but it works. I assume the DStwo has better APC combat skills than the acekard 2i and the others.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 20, 2011)

yea i finally found it just to find out that it has AP.... great...


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 20, 2011)

still dont get all the fuzz for this game. gb1 was not good for me


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so happy that I own a Supercard DSTWO.


----------



## NeroX9 (Nov 20, 2011)

it works in this Desmume build: http://hotfile.com/dl/134430895/f23a054/DeSmuME_x86_0.9.7_SVN4121.zip.html


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2011)

Luffy is so boss in this game. OH my word.


----------



## jhazicalization (Nov 20, 2011)

found the game..hoping for a fix soon


----------



## Kaster999 (Nov 20, 2011)

fix is out !!!
You need this rom: 5893-CA-OPGB2-J.rar
and here is the patch: https://sites.google.com/site/dicaztia/Dicastia_AP_Patch_v0.2.zip


----------



## NeroX9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kaster999 said:


> fix is out !!!
> You need this rom: 5893-CA-OPGB2-J.rar
> and here is the patch: https://sites.google..._Patch_v0.2.zip



Does it work for Acekard 2 i ??


----------



## ramboo (Nov 20, 2011)

i found 1 piece 2 rom and ap patch at dicastia its working and im playing it now


----------



## MadaraPeinKyuuby (Nov 20, 2011)

DICASTIA PATCH
WORKS : DESMUME AND NO&ZOOMER
TESTED BY MADARAPEINKYUUBY
PATCHED BY MADARAPEINKYUUBY

search youtube


----------



## Daidude (Nov 20, 2011)

Works well with the Dicastia_AP_Patch_v0.2 on my brothers r4i-sdhc and worked perfectly for me unpatched on my SC DStwo.

I've gotta say this game is pretty amazing compared to the first. There are just so many characters


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 20, 2011)

So does this have real combos like JUS had or is it stupid "repeatedly tap one button for instant combos" like Gigant Battle 1 had?


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 20, 2011)

Seems to work fine on my Acekard 2i with the Dicastia patch.


----------



## bmtrocks (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone got a save with all the characters unlocked?  Don't feel like going through this in Japanese.


----------



## Ra1d (Nov 20, 2011)

anyone knows how to unlock Usopp and Chopper ?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2011)

Any AR codes for this game yet? I found the Game ID and a code for Max Beli but that's about it.


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, thats about it sadly.


----------



## MewZick (Nov 21, 2011)

Dam, i got the game to initially boot up on woodr4 1.40, after the Discastia patch only for it to crash with the Oh so familiar save file error(At least its past the white screen). I have been using an R4 clone for quite some time which shouldnt make a difference cuz i got all new games working through either woodr4 or ysmenu firmware and its probably the last amazing game for this ds, not like i use the "R4 SDHC" firmware itself. So any solutions, cuz im azzuming i should just wait for a wood r4 patch if anyone manages to do so.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 21, 2011)

> 00004520: AF 8D 30 A9 72 BA 2C 0A 20 09 CE 6A 00 57 B5 49 → 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 CF B3 00 00 00 00 9F E5
> 00004530: 28 47 8B A4 D8 6E B3 43 B9 36 93 80 9E 1F 73 02 → 1E FF 2F E1 75 B9 00 00 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1
> 00004540: C3 29 A0 19 5E 53 37 88 BF 24 C6 BA 32 F8 9C 39 → 81 AF 00 00 07 40 2D E9 3C 00 9F E5 3C 10 9F E5
> 00004550: D0 3E 9F BB 16 7F 88 2F F8 D0 CD 6E 0D A9 43 34 → 00 20 91 E5 02 00 50 E1 3C 00 9F 05 00 00 81 05
> ...



Retro's Patch
not mine


----------



## naito (Nov 21, 2011)

Can someone Help us with astuces or triks ?!!


----------



## qweasd123 (Nov 21, 2011)

Next "one crap"?


----------



## SwitchNOW (Nov 21, 2011)

One Piece Gigant Battle! 2 : New World - First 8 Minutes [Nintendo DS]



Video


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmhjww_one-piece-gigant-battle-2-new-world-first-8-minutes-nintendo-ds_videogames


----------



## jhazicalization (Nov 22, 2011)

the patched version works fine with edge


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 22, 2011)

qweasd123 said:


> Next "one crap"?



If you don't like it, why the hell are you here commenting in a thread about it? You might not like the anime, but the games are pretty damn good, since they're fun and pretty similar to JUS in style.


----------



## yoyopie (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you drag the rom onto the exe file? or do you just have the file with the rom in the same place?


----------

